# كيف تصبح مهندسا حقيقيا



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (28 مايو 2009)

اخواني واخواتي اليكم هذا الكتاب واتمني ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## جبرائيل (28 مايو 2009)

*قواعد هامة في الرياضة*

قبل البدء بممارسة الرياضة.. قواعد هامة



من السهل جدا أن يتم ارتكاب أخطاء أثناء ممارسة التمارين الرياضية ، وقد يكون أهم الأسباب لذلك هو عدم معرفة الطريقة الصحيحة لممارسة التمرين. 
كذلك أحيانا نقوم بارتكاب هذه الأخطاء بسبب عدم الانتباه أثناء ممارسة التمارين. هذه الأخطاء قد تعيق النتيجة التي تسعين لها من وراء التمرين و قد تكون أيضا ضارة لجسمك. 


إن اكثر الأخطاء شيوعا هو عدم تليين العضلات. من المفروض أن تقوم بتليين عضلاتك قبل وخلال وبعد ممارسة أي نشاط بدني و مهما كان طبيعة هذا النشاط، سواء كان ممارسة الركض لمسافات طويلة أو حتى مجرد الخروج للمشي. فالتليين الصحيح للعضلات يساعد في وقايتها من التشنج و التمزق و الآلام الناتجة عن ممارسة الرياضة. 



إذا كنت ممن يمارسون رياضة بناء الأجسام، يجب عليك أن تختار الأوزان الصحيحة. إذا كنت تحاول رفع أوزان اكثر من قدرة عضلاتك على الاحتمال فان ذلك يعرضك لاصابات خطيرة، أما إذا كنت ترفع أوزان أخف فانك لن تستفيد من التمرين. قم بعمل فحص تحمل لعضلات جسمك حيث يمكنك معرفة الأوزان المناسبة لكي تحصل على افضل نتيجة. 

أحد أهم الأخطاء الشائعة هو عدم شرب كميات كافية من الماء أثناء التمرين. ففي اليوم العادي يجب عليك أن تشرب لترين من الماء على الأقل. أما في الأيام التي تمارس فيها التمارين الرياضية فعليك أن تزيد الكمية و ذلك لكي تعوض عن فقدان السوائل في جسمك. 

من المهم أيضا أن تقوم بشرب الماء مباشرة بعد التمرين أثناء ممارسة تليين العضلات من اجل تجنب تشنج العضلات. 
يجب عليك أن لا تبذل جهدا مضاعفا عند البدء بممارسة التمارين، لان ذلك سيجعلك تشعر بالإرهاق بعد فترة قصيرة من البدء بالتمرين. تذكر دائما أن الوصول إلى الوزن المثالي و الجسم الرشيق لا يحدث بين يوم و ليلة. 

هذا ومن جانب آخر، أوضحت دراسة حديثة أن الأشخاص البالغين والذين لا يتبعون أية حمية معينة، بإمكانهم الآن السيطرة على الزيادة في أوزانهم عن طريق ممارسة رياضة المشي لنصف ساعة يوميا. 
فالدراسة التي أجريت على مدى ثمانية اشهر أوضحت أن الأشخاص الذين لم يمارسوا الرياضة قد زاد وزنهم حوالي الكيلوغرام بينما 73% من الأشخاص الذين مارسوا رياضة المشي لمدة ثلاثين دقيقة يوميا حافظوا على أوزانهم من الزيادة بل إن بعضهم قد فقد بعض الوزن. 

إلا أن اكثر الأشخاص استفادة، كانوا الأشخاص الذين بذلوا مجهود بدني اكبر مثل الركض السريع حيث استطاعوا تخفيض ثمانية كيلوغرامات من أوزانهم خلال الثمانية اشهر. 

يضيف العلماء أن هذه الطريقة قد لا تكون الأمثل في نقصان الوزن إذا لم يتم استخدام أية حمية، إلا أنها قد تساعد البعض في التخلص من بعض الكيلوغرامات الزائدة. 

ومن جانب آخر، تشير الدراسات إلى أن المرأة البدينة التي تعودت لمدة طويلة على حياة الخمول سوف لن تجد فرقا إذا قامت بالمشي السريع أو الركض وان مجموع الفرق في كلتا الحالتين لا يتجاوز 1 ½ باوند. 

يقول الباحث جون جاكيسيك، مدير معهد أبحاث علاج الوزن التابع لجامعة بتسبرغ، "يبدو ان تكثيف الرياضة ليس العامل الرئيسي الذي يؤثر على تخفيف الوزن على المدى البعيد". 

ويقول الخبراء أن الرياضة المعتدلة حتى لمدة عشر دقائق يوميا ولكن بانتظام يمكن أن تساعد على تخفيف الوزن. 
ويقول جاكيسيك ان السيدات اللواتي بدأن بممارسة الرياضة العنيفة لمدة 200 دقيقة في الأسبوع مثل الركض وغيره من الأنشطة التي تسبب العرق لهن استطعن التخلص من 19 ونصف باوندا من وزنهن بعد مرور سنة واحدة مقارنة ب 18 باوندا تخلصت منها سيدات أخريات امضين نفس الفترة من التمارين الرياضية ولكن المعتدلة بما فيها المشي. 

أما بالنسبة للسيدات اللواتي امضين اكثر من 150 دقيقة من الرياضة أسبوعيا فقد فقدن و15 ونصف باوندا حين مارسن تمارين عنيفة و14 باوندا حين كانت التدريبات معتدلة. 
لم يشتمل الدراسات الرجال ولكن جاكيسيك يقول انه لا يوجد سبب للاعتقاد بان النتائج تختلف بالنسبة للرجال. 

و الرسالة التي يود الخبراء إرسالها هو انه مهما كان مستوى التدريب،على الجميع ممارسة بانتظام وان من الأفضل إذا قام الأفراد بتطوير نمط من التدريب اليومي. 

التدريب الصحيح 

وتعزز نتائج الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية الجمعية الطبية الأميركية التوصيات التي توضع في كثير من الأحيان لتحقيق صحة افضل من خلال ممارسة الرياضة لمدة ثلاثين دقيقة يوميا على الأقل خمسة أيام في الأسبوع ولو كان ذلك على مستوى معتدل.
ويعتبر ذلك مهما لان معظم الذين يتبعون نظام حمية غذائي يتخلون عن البرامج الرياضية بعد بضعه شهور لأنهم يجدونها صعبة. 
ولكن ممارسة أنشطة اقل مشقة كالمشي لمدة 20 دقيقة يمكن أن يساعد على القيام بذلك بشكل منتظم و مستمر. 
وبالطبع فان النتائج التي توصل إليها جاكسيكا تدعم أيضا العامل الأكثر والمهم في تخفيف الوزن وهو حرق السعرات. 
ووجد الباحثون أيضا أن المراحل الأربعة من التدريبات الرياضية كان لها نفس التأثير في تحسين مستوى اللياقة. 
وبالنظر إلى زيادة استهلاك الأكسجين وهو مقياس لكيفية استخدام الجسم للأكسجين من اجل الحصول على الطاقة وجد الباحثون أن كافة المجموعات المختلفة حققت نتائج متشابهة بعد 12 شهرا من ممارسة الرياضة.


----------



## الكاتب الهندسي (30 مايو 2009)

يا الله يا أخي...أشكرك من الأعماق ....حقا هذا ما سأحتاجه مستقبلا.....
أشكرك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي مجاهد... معلومات مفيدة


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الكاتب الهندسي قال:


> يا الله يا أخي...أشكرك من الأعماق ....حقا هذا ما سأحتاجه مستقبلا.....
> أشكرك



شكرا للاطلالة الانيقة للموضوع


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

معتصم ابوشعيرة قال:


> شكرا اخي مجاهد... معلومات مفيدة



اسعدني جدا وجدك في البوست الخاص بي الاخ ابو شعيرة شكرا لمرورم الكريم


----------



## المهندس احمد بخيت (22 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## تاج العلم (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sama2 (5 مارس 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## سالم الجفني (5 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس ابو عمرو (19 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## safte (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرا ع الافادة


----------



## wesam-alhajar (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااااا


----------



## Tariq Abu Mariam (23 أغسطس 2013)

*كتـــــــــــاب رائــــــــــــع جـــــــدا*​


----------



## muhandescivil (10 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## badawi2 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## Omar.Ay (2 فبراير 2014)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------

